# Meat cuts you never eat



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 28, 2012)

Of any species:

Stomach
Tongue
Brain
Eyes
Intestines
Kidneys
Liver

I used to dig gizzard, but nowadays I think it is just offal.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2012)

I only eat the good cuts. 

Tenderloin, Prime Rib, Rib Eye...ususally the middle to the back of the cow :rofl:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 28, 2012)

You have good taste.

Mmmmm...beef...


----------



## Herm (Mar 28, 2012)

Nothing beats corn fed venison back straps.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I used to dig gizzard, but nowadays I think it is just offal.


 

:rofl: hahahahaahhhaaaaaaaa! I get it! just OFFAL...lol...*sigh* :rofl: woops, just pee'ed a lil...lol...


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 28, 2012)

Mmmmmm did somebody say ribeye steak and eggs for breakfast!? And corn beef hash.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2012)

So guess what this thread made me go do?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2012)

2.5lb Tri Tip just went into the oven:woohoo:


----------



## Herm (Mar 28, 2012)

:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 28, 2012)

tri tip for me last night with suzy Q's dry rub on the bbq---mmmmm---mmmmm---mmmmmm


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 28, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :rofl: hahahahaahhhaaaaaaaa! I get it! just OFFAL...lol...*sigh* :rofl: woops, just pee'ed a lil...lol...


I was wondering when somebody would spot the Cheap Pun.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 28, 2012)

Yual kiddin me!!!! I EATS IT ALL!!! It all be good ifin yual knows how to fix it! Mmmmm, viddles.... stokin fire right nicley

BWD


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 28, 2012)

You say that now backwoods. Would that include gull bladder, pancreas and fetus? We have served those among other things at my more upscale joint. Those are generally pre-fixed menus. Ppl that want to venture on the wild side, pre pay and wait months to sit down to a 15 course, whole animal menu.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 28, 2012)

I like thin sliced calf liver rinsed well first then dusted lightly with corn meal and topped with bell pepper and onion slices... broiled till done.  

I used to really like chicken gizzards and livers chicken fried with country gravy ... but I tried to cook it recently and it wasn't as good as I've had out. My gizzards were grizzly - to much grissle. It was Offal. 
I like chicken livers dusted lightly and fried with bacon and a flat iron on a griddle... 
I leave the rest alone. I once dissected an eyeball and it it looked like a raw egg in the pan.


----------



## Irish (Mar 29, 2012)

hmm fried eyeballs huh? i'll take two! :hubba: 

try pressure cooking your livers/gizzards...i soak them in milk over night. then i pressure cook em in seasoned beer. usually eat them just like that, occasionally i'll roll in flour and lightly fry...mmm mmm... 

ever eat fried dandelions? make up a basic wet batter, collect dandelions, small ones are best, float them in bowl of water to debug, toss in batter, fry, serve up hot...thier really good, and you'll think your eating fried morrell mushrooms...(poor mans shrooms)... we collect the greens also, wash, grind, add to smashed taters with a touch of vinegar...then take the left over taters in morning, add onion, flour, and egg to make tater pancakes in hot grease...that is some good eats...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 29, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You say that now backwoods. Would that include gull bladder, pancreas and fetus? We have served those among other things at my more upscale joint. Those are generally pre-fixed menus. Ppl that want to venture on the wild side, pre pay and wait months to sit down to a 15 course, whole animal menu.


 
Dont knows bout fancy dinein but can be honest to says I have probably ates things most folk dont or would in my trails walked. Wouldnt want good folk here purgin gut over computin screans sharin though. Be interestin thread fur sure to watch.

BWD


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Spam!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ive become spoiled since working in the restaurant business. I prefer 12 and down ribeye, un-seasoned from a free range angus or hybrid cross. We buy nothing but PRIME cuts too. YUM!! Filet or tenderloin is not fatty enough for my taste. NY Strip is a little better, but i like good even marbling so the steak wants to fall apart once cooked medium rare.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2012)

(as I pull the strips from the fridge and begin marinating)....You guys are making me hungry!


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Oysters anyone?


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2012)

:rant: ... and I'm sittin' here out of charcoal....


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

This reminds me! I have a rack of marinaded grass fed free range lamb at work i need to grill!


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2012)

any of you ever try cat?.. cougar, mt lion, puma... ??


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2012)

kitty's you ate kitty's?


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 29, 2012)

Meow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2012)

Groundhogs and Ramps with gizzard gravy, Groundhog is fresh just shot this morning heading out to get the Ramps now

Hick I've ate bobcats they are chewy and tough stringy meat but had a good taste.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

wild leek?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 29, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Rocky Mountain Oysters anyone?


I would eat Rocky Mt Oysters if somebody else butchered them...I bought like a pound of em and I could never bring myself to slice em up because of their "testicular" look.    :doh:


----------



## getnasty (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish I hadn't seen this thread until tomorrow.  Tomorrow's payday. Sirloins over charcoal.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 29, 2012)

Payday is Big Beef day round here too.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 30, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Rocky Mountain Oysters anyone?


 
Yep - chicken fried - both sheep and beef.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 30, 2012)

Son of a gun my stomeaxh hurts from hunger now!


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 31, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> wild leek?



Wild leek=ramps.

Tis the season in the Smokies and area.

Wet


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 31, 2012)

Ive eaten all of it, it depends on preparation, all can be amazing!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2012)

Ramps: i was disappointed in the ramps. I like onions so I though I would like them. Love West Virginia where I ate them though.


----------

